# προς το παρόν μονόδρομης μιας



## Theseus (Feb 2, 2012)

In the blog of Elias Mamalakis [http://www.eliasmamalakis.gr/home.asp ] is the above phrase προς το παρόν μονόδρομης μιας which must mean something like 'currently because of my one track schedule'. I don't get the grammar of it. Mια is used as a noun (sc.οδός??0 'road and why the genitive after προς το παρόν; Help is needed.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 2, 2012)

:) The mystery of the missing comma. :) 

The text should be read thus:

Η ανάγκη της επικοινωνίας όμως παραμένει. Προς το παρόν μονόδρομης*,* μιας και τα συνεχή ταξίδια μου [...]

However, the need of communication remains. One-way for the time being, as my continuing travels [...]


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh, yes. The importance of punctuation. Like the classic joke with the panda who eats in a bar, then starts shooting people before leaving. When asked why he did this, he pointed at the description for Pandas, in a book: "The Panda is a large black-and-white mammal, native to China. Eats, shoots and leaves".


----------



## nickel (Feb 2, 2012)

Let's make a separate entry for the conjunction:

*μια και / μιας και / μια που*, σε υποτακτική σύνδεση εισάγει δευτερεύουσες αιτιολογικές προτάσεις και εκφέρει το βασικό λόγο εξαιτίας του οποίου ισχύει αυτό που εκφράζει η κύρια πρόταση· αφού, εφόσον: _Ας συνεχίσουμε το παραμύθι, μια και και το ζητάτε. | Μιας και το θέλεις, θα σου πω τη γνώμη μου. Μια που το 'φερε ο λόγος, τι κάνουν οι παλιοί σου γείτονες; _ *since, seeing that, now that* 
http://www.komvos.edu.gr/dictonline...y_full_lemma?the_lemma_id=27552&target_dict=1


----------



## daeman (Apr 30, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Oh, yes. The importance of punctuation...


----------



## dominotheory (May 1, 2015)

.....


----------



## daeman (May 1, 2015)

...
Punctuation saves lives, indeed: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...η-του-κόμματος&p=201281&viewfull=1#post201281


----------



## Palavra (May 2, 2015)




----------



## Zazula (May 2, 2015)

Καλησπέρα, Palavra, χαιρόμαστε πολύ που σ' έχουμε νέο μέλος στην παρέα της Λεξιλογίας!
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...η-του-κόμματος&p=227443&viewfull=1#post227443


----------



## dominotheory (May 4, 2015)

daeman said:


> ...
> Punctuation saves lives, indeed



...and goes a long way


----------

